# My Favorite Time of Year- Halloween in Spring- BEST TIME OF YEAR!!



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, so its almost spring! So why is it the best time of year for Halloween? Instead of thoughts pertaining to flowers blooming, trees showing their leaves and the grass growing taller and greener I am spending most of my free time thinking about...you guessed it, Halloween Yard Haunt. That's right, this is the best time of year for Halloween and having fun. For those of you who don't quiet get it, step into my world for a few minutes. Spring is the best time of the year because its where it all begins. Planning- I am surfing youtube, the internet, this site for all kinds of insights, ideas and also enjoy the work of fellow haunters with all of their talents. YARD SALES-Looking for additional lighting, paint, lumber, tools, electronics? Then there is no single store better than a rummage sale. You can find almost anything you need and the great thing is, its cheap, and a fun adventure to see what you can find and use. My wife and I turn it into a date. Get up, get a coffee or have brunch with some Bloody Marys, hit the rummage sales and enjoy the day. Its a great time. Building and Detailing- Now is when we are beginning our new projects for this year. Framing it, adding to it, tearing it apart and rebuilding maybe a little cussing in between all as you learn more. Also watching great videos on Youtube that are scary, ghost videos, haunted houses, scary movies and pictures all for many forms of inspiration. So much to do and so little time but what fun it is to have such an artistic hobby that is creative, affordable and something that we can share and enjoy with all.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You know how all the seed and bulb catalogs are sent out the end of December and early January? That's called seed porn. That's how we all get regarding Halloween. I received my email from Haunted Props the other day and it was like Halloween porn for me looking at all the new things for this year. The creative juices are flowing and yes, I was also looking at some "how to" vids on the tube. I kept thinking, "how many days until halloween"?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hummm... I have never linked spring with Halloween. For me, I need that first hint of crisp fall air, the days getting shorter and the sun arcing lower in the sky... some falling leaves, and the smell of fermenting apples under the trees. Then it's usually a month long mad rush to get things done!

Maybe I will try to change my ways this year...especially as I see the clock hitting under 250 days. That seems like a lot, but considering four months gone and barely over 8 months left...I better get to work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've always loved spring, but you've just given me a lot more reasons to like it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I never really looked it like that....you are right....Spring is the time for Halloween....just like Fall usually is....what a fresh perspective and what a fun "date" idea! Around here, garage sells or "rummage sells" start at 7:00 am...so if you show up after brunch you miss out totally....but Bloody Mary's after the "hunt" sounds right on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, for a lot of folks, the planning starts in the fall the day after Halloween (and some start planning the following year before the current year's holiday has passed). As to the rest, yep, good weather is the time for yard sales and building - unless you have a big garage or shop, in which case, building can be year round.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually start building around November, but this year I need spring to get me back into it. I can't wait for the yard sales, longer days and of course the warmer weather to get me motivated!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I should get started on something right now, before lawn and garden projects take over!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know about *best* time of the year, but I get your point! With the holidays over and put away, now is the time where I start creeping about my front yard with the tape measure, staring seemingly at nothing while I imagine what new prop might go where, look at my"plain" yard with a bit of wistful melancholy, and keep myself from restful sleep while I imagine what I might make and how...

Plus, the wife and kids go to church on Sundays during Lent, so I end up with a few hours on Sunday to work by myself on chores and Halloween!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree about spring. After Halloween, Thansgiving and Christmas, I go into hibernation mode and chill in my pjs. Even though the weather can be unpredictable, it's nice to do the staining and painting props outside instead of the basement. 

I did a candle display for the Jersey Devil M&T to give as a gift (also a chance to see what mine are going to look like) and now I'm ready. I bought the PVC (Home Deposit) and glue sticks from AC Moore (which were on sale). I can cut them outside and stain them outside.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Heck...I'm still putting away my Christmas decorations from the outside which I store in my garage in their boxes. I take them down and just throw them into the garage somewhere and then after a month or two I start to put them away. I usually don't start thinking about any holiday until at least after January of the next year. I take that month to chill and not worry about what I'm doing for the coming season.

Usually it's around late February when I even start thinking about what I need or want to do for the upcoming holidays. And that's really it it's just a thinking stage, where I might write down some ideas and the like. I don't really start building anything until the weather starts warming up a bit. :jol:


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

We still have tons of snow, might snow even today, was -20 degrees yesterday.. PLEASE SUMMER COME SOON!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Osenator said:


> We still have tons of snow, might snow even today, was -20 degrees yesterday.. PLEASE SUMMER COME SOON!


I was thinking that it was cold here and it is in the low 50's. Osenator you can keep the cold weather where you are. I do agree come on warm weather.


----------

